# Java in Win32-Code



## AeroX (29. Feb 2008)

hallo,
gibt es einen Compiler, der mir meinen Java-Quellcode in einen
Win32-Code Kompiliert?

damit man nicht Java installiert haben muss!


----------



## CyD (29. Feb 2008)

AeroX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> gibt es einen Compiler, der mir meinen Java-Quellcode in einen
> Win32-Code Kompiliert?
> 
> damit man nicht Java installiert haben muss!



Meinst du vielleicht C++ Code?
Wenn ja, schau dir in diesem Thread Punkt 4 mal an:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19850&highlight=java2cpp


----------



## Ellie (1. Mrz 2008)

JET Compiler gibt es.
Im Allgemeinen sollte man aber schon das Vorhandensein einer JVM auf einem privaten PC voraussetzen, die wird für zig Sachen gebraucht.


----------

